# Display pieces..."faux" tin



## navigator9

You know those cute galvanized tin buckets and caddies that make great rustic display pieces for craft fairs? Except for the fact that *they're not cheap*....and you can never find the size or shape you're looking for. Well, I ran across this on Pinterest, and thought...how about that, they look pretty good. And I'm sure you could make them look a little more "galvanized" by sponging them with a slightly darker color. But what genius.....the dollar store has so many interesting plastic containers, but they're just so....plasticky. This makes some cheap dollar store containers look so much better. And with the variety of shapes and sizes of containers at the dollar store, you're practically guaranteed to find what you need.  Unfortunately, the link to the follow up page didn't work, but I found a tutorial from Krylon. http://www.krylon.com/how-to/how-to-videos/how-to-spray-paint-plastic-video/  I thought there might be someone out there that this could work for. Imagine them filled with that shredded, crinkle stuff, and then piled high with colorful soaps. What do you think?


----------



## not_ally

You're right.  Huge change, cheap looking to nice.   I think the afters would make a great soap/B&B gift container.  ETA:  have you tried this yet?  And is Krylon paint expensive?  I've used "galvanizing" paint on house flipping stuff (great looking stuff called Hammerite) but it was pretty heavy duty - you could use it to rust proof metal - and it was expensive.


----------



## Dorymae

Border line genius that is!  What a great way to make a basket look a bit more classy without adding a lot to the price!

Edited because spell check does not like my words I pick out and wants to change them! Geeze.


----------



## navigator9

not_ally said:


> You're right.  Huge change, cheap looking to nice.   I think the afters would make a great soap/B&B gift container.  ETA:  have you tried this yet?  And is Krylon paint expensive?  I've used "galvanizing" paint on house flipping stuff (great looking stuff called Hammerite) but it was pretty heavy duty - you could use it to rust proof metal - and it was expensive.



No, I haven't checked out the cost of the paint, just ran across the pic today. When you say that the Hammerite was expensive, how much do you mean? I would think a can would cover maybe 4-5 of the containers, no? If you figure you're only paying a dollar each for the containers, it might make it worth it.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Krylon is about $5-7 per container and it will take AT LEAST one container per tub to get good coverage. I know from experience that spray paint is not something to go cheap on either. Plus, it would be wise to do a primer coating for plastic.


----------



## Dorymae

galaxyMLP said:


> Krylon is about $5-7 per container and it will take AT LEAST one container per tub to get good coverage. I know from experience that spray paint is not something to go cheap on either. Plus, it would be wise to do a primer coating for plastic.



Those tubs are small - about seven to twelve inches across. There is NO way it would take a full can to cover one. I've used krylon it gives decent coverage and already contains a primer as it is used for plastic. 

I may try this as I already have the tubs. If I do I will post how many tubs can be done per can.


----------



## galaxyMLP

I was under the impression that these were much bigger than that (24 inches across or so!) I know krylon is the best but I've noticed that even krylon can chip or crack with the primer. Youre probably right about taking much less than one can. I'm sure it will turn out great for you!


----------



## snappyllama

I've seen that pin before and was wondering if spray painting plastic really works or if it just peals off after a while.


----------



## Dorymae

snappyllama said:


> I've seen that pin before and was wondering if spray painting plastic really works or if it just peals off after a while.



It is like anything else, you must lightly sand a piece before painting.


----------



## DeeAnna

I made a sling chair years 'n years ago. The frame was made from PVC pipe and I painted it a dark gloss brown using paint made for plastic surfaces. It worked surprisingly well -- the paint stuck like a tick on a coon dog. I think if you use a regular paint, it might chip and peel, however.


----------



## worcesternoah

galaxyMLP said:


> Krylon is about $5-7 per container and it will take AT LEAST one container per tub to get good coverage. I know from experience that spray paint is not something to go cheap on either. Plus, it would be wise to do a primer coating for plastic.



I think if you found the right spray paint, you could make it fairly inexpensive: $4-7.00
Just get a spray paint for plastic, I know meltonian has a ton of different textures and colors


----------



## Stacyspy

I used Krylon brushed nickel spray on my displays...after following all directions and watching tutorials, it was still hit or miss. But to be fair, I used glass, plastic and wicker baskets and trays. It gave it a lovely matte color, and looked nice, but of course, it rained on my market, so some of the paint actually got washed off anywhere there was a little scratch for water to get under it.


----------



## navigator9

The tutorial suggests "Krylon Fusion for Plastic", haven't used it myself, so I can't comment.
Krylon® Fusion for Plastic®
Krylon® ColorMaster Plastic Primer
 - See more at: http://www.krylon.com/how-to/how-to-videos/how-to-spray-paint-plastic-video/#sthash.KrRs7GJR.dpuf
Krylon® Fusion for Plastic®
Krylon® ColorMaster Plastic Primer
 - See more at: http://www.krylon.com/how-to/how-to-videos/how-to-spray-paint-plastic-video/#sthash.KrRs7GJR.dpuf
Krylon® Fusion for Plastic®
Krylon® ColorMaster Plastic Primer
 - See more at: http://www.krylon.com/how-to/how-to-videos/how-to-spray-paint-plastic-video/#sthash.KrRs7GJR.dpuf


----------



## KristaY

My hubby is a spray paint junky. He uses it for MANY things routinely so we always have about 50 cans in the garage of various brands, types, colors, etc. He's used the Krylon Fusion on many items with no problems like chipping or cracking. But then again, they aren't flexible containers we load with stuff then transport so it may different in that respect. I'm going to pull out a plastic container of some type, spray it, and see what happens. 

Thanks for sharing the idea, navigator!


----------

